# INDIGO night..



## snowkei (Apr 20, 2007)

hello ladies!!

I did this look and like it so much!
hope that I can go out with the look next time 












what I use

*[face]*
Lacome color id liquid foundation #3

*[brow]*
shiseido elixir brow pencil #br751

*[eye]*
paints #untitled
MUF eyeliner #7L
Mary Quant e/s #B33
e/s #nylon & footwork & black tied
fluidine #blacktrack

*[lash]*
ardell faux #113 (upper) & tender (lower)

*[cheek]*
Bobbi Brown blush #peony

*[lip]*
lipstick #embraceable
Revlon lipgloss #080


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: one INDIGO night*

this is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: one INDIGO night*

perfectly done!!! 
that's gorgeous


----------



## Ambi (Apr 20, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks!!!^^


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhh!! thats sooooo HOTT!!! gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your hair is so cute


----------



## astronaut (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW! I always look forward to your posts! Always so awesome, I'm never disappointed!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2007)

fantastic on you...wow


----------



## mzjae (Apr 20, 2007)

You are such a hottie! I love this look on you.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 20, 2007)

You are genius!  And did you cut your hair?  It looks super cute


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 20, 2007)

wow you look fabulous 
Very Pretty


----------



## fmindik (Apr 20, 2007)

You're so beautiful and so talented. i love your new hair


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 20, 2007)

U R SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CREATIVE AND SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!! I love this look!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 20, 2007)

absolutely love those colors! gorgeous


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 20, 2007)

**Wow**


----------



## La Coco (Apr 20, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Simi (Apr 20, 2007)

As always that look is so hot......


----------



## User67 (Apr 20, 2007)

Your blending is amazing!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 20, 2007)

Woooow, thats is amazingly beautiful, i LOVE IT!!!


----------



## MizzMAC (Apr 20, 2007)

OH MY GOD!  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wonderful!  Just amazing!   You know what this means right?  I'm going to beg you for a Tut!

lol


----------



## Ciara (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow!!!  Aren't you just stunning?!?!?!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Apr 20, 2007)

you are just soooo dang talented, makes me sick!  i'm JK, i wish you were my personal makeup artist!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 20, 2007)

This look is sooo hot! Love your skills!


----------



## lipshock (Apr 20, 2007)

My mouth literally hit the floor.
This is absolutely gorgeous!  You look wonderful in these colours!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks everyone!!LOL


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 20, 2007)

Agree with Mrs. Darcy.....Tut pleeeeeeaaaaaaase!


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks GORGEOUS!!! I saved that.


----------



## msmack (Apr 20, 2007)

totally intense, very pretty. I REALLY like your hair shorter, very nice!


----------



## Risser (Apr 21, 2007)

You're so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2007)

oh man that's pretty!!!!


----------



## breathless (Apr 21, 2007)

oh wow! amazing!!! i wish i could pull of that color spectrum. whoa!!! love it!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 21, 2007)

I am seriously in love with your looks! LOL. Your makeup is FABULOUS & FLAWLESS!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 21, 2007)

you're absolutely amazing!!! your looks are so inspirational!


----------



## squirlymoo (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh, wow. That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 21, 2007)

OMFG!!! WOW

stunning


----------



## Midgard (Apr 21, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks all!!!!<3


----------



## mslips (Apr 21, 2007)

i love it, the shaping is so awesome.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 21, 2007)

amazing


----------



## geeko (Apr 21, 2007)

awesome fotd...i wished i could make up like u do


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 21, 2007)

wowza thats hot!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 21, 2007)

You look STUNNING, and I can't get over how beautiful your hair looks!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_You are genius! And did you cut your hair? It looks super cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
yes babe I did cut my hair and tied them back so it looks shorter than it really is!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG, this looks really hot!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 21, 2007)

I am going to try this.  Thanks, it's so beautiful!! like you!


----------



## sarand1pity (Apr 21, 2007)

Did you get a haircut? I don't think I've seen it this short.. but I LOVE IT! You can seriously pull it off! Anyways, I love the colors you used.. absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Pinklady77 (Apr 21, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow this is soooo incredible!


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 21, 2007)

Truly amazing! this is a jawdropping look!! I think this is my favourite you've posted so far! I'm sure I think that every time you post something new though


----------



## snowkei (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarand1pity* 

 
_Did you get a haircut? I don't think I've seen it this short.. but I LOVE IT! You can seriously pull it off! Anyways, I love the colors you used.. absolutely gorgeous._

 
YES I pulled it back! haha it looks even shorter than it really is! and thanks


----------



## snowkei (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 22, 2007)

Your eyes look awesome!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 22, 2007)

Go work for MAC!


----------



## Daligani (Apr 22, 2007)

Good lord, woman!!! Every damn time I say "I think this is my favorite look from you".. you go and top it. So, now I feel the need to say it again.. but I won't, because you already know what I'm going to say!!!

Do you even reaaaaaaaaaaaalize how hot this is?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so way way way far beyond hot that it's just ridiculous. My almost 10 yr old daughter just said "WHOA, that is *COOL*". Seriously, it's amazing!!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 22, 2007)

oooh haha thanks everyone! especially Daligani's daughter!!


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ksyusha (Apr 23, 2007)

so beautiful!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks!!!=D


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 28, 2007)

Positively divine.  The colours are excellent with your skin!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome!! Can you make a tut?? You look fab! Did you cut your hair?


----------



## chucklie1 (Apr 28, 2007)

Absolutely stunning as always!!!! Love the hair on you too! Look forward to your next fotd!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks!!!<333333333


----------



## LadyC23 (Apr 28, 2007)

This look is amazing. You are very creative and talented!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Apr 28, 2007)

:ilike: *Aaaaaaaa lot!*


----------



## butterflydream (Apr 29, 2007)

very pretty love those colors u have very nice skin.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 29, 2007)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Apr 29, 2007)

oh my. this is amazing!


----------



## applefrite (Apr 29, 2007)

I love your makeup and I like the job of crease .


----------



## saj20052006 (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## snowkei (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks everyone =D


----------



## Cris_gonc (Apr 30, 2007)

absolutely fabulous...congratulations for your gifted hands.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 30, 2007)

omg! so pretty. great blending! i love those lashes too! ardell makes the best.


----------



## Edie (Apr 30, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## JoyZz (Apr 30, 2007)

Always amazing!

Love all your looks!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 30, 2007)

thats f*ing fierce!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

i love the blue ...your talent is incredible sis..


----------

